# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year : Pt 45



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home to fill with fanbloodytastic news, Rainbowers

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5, Sniffs 19/5, Stimms 26/5, Scan 31/5
Laine Clomid
S4rah Clomid










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Lou IVF - test 09/06 (Jelly Tot I & Jelly Tot II)










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
GailM IVF
Gemma B IVF
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
SueL (Malteser) FET
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
Jo IVF
Kimric IVF/FET
LB IUI
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??
tjmac - ?? June


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Good luck Lou and Adam

May your dreams come true
and
Your test bring you a BFP!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Laine - completely understand why you want the tests to show something - what a relief it would be to KNOW!! Really wish I could have been at the cuddle session with you and Julie Anne - ahhh.

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I think Lou said her test date was wednesday the 9th  am I wrong ?

xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Good Luck Lou and Adam

           

Fee, Laura and Richard
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks all of you, test day is Weds 9th June 

Laine Pleased to hear you have had your blood test, goodluck for the results but can understand you hoping they find something 

Sorry this is so short but having the mother of all days and totally exhausted.

Love to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Lou,

Sorry you are having a bad day, hun and sorry that the list got your test date wrong too.

Still I reckon the *9th* is definately going to be a good day for you.

Hope you feel better soon
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Thinking of you all the time Lou as you near your test day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK!

Love jules xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Lou GOOD LUCK for your test tomorrow - keeping everything crossed for you and Adam and your tots.

Kim big hugs for you sweetheart - I hope things get better for you soon. Many thanks for your thoughts for us. 

Laine was lovely to see you too today - I thought I know who that back belongs to  Looking forward to chat tomorrow  

SueL glad your scan was ok today and everything normal with you  and with malteser  Will ring you after get news tomorrow.

Juel just in case you pop on here later and I dont catch you later on phone thank you so much for our suprise for luck. Perhaps it will give us better news tomorrow.

Fee glad you had a great holiday look forward to some pictures soon? You can have a hug anythime you like  

Paula glad you got your holiday booked - you deserve a nice break - a change of scenery will do you both good. 

SueMJ bless you for your post all those miles away and Amanda too.

mmmbop hope you have a lovely time at seaside tomorrow - is supposed to be hotter tomorrow than today.

Dee are you feeling any better? Sorry no news for list scan today showed follies getting bigger had about 20 ranging from 13mm up to 20mm and some small ones. Blood taking today hurt - but I am a baby  and bloods were still too high. Dh drove us in again - he didnt want me to go on my own and once we left north circular the journey was tortuous today - road works abounded and broken down lorries it took us ages to get to cool and shady battersea park.

I have to go back again tomorrow - have to drive myself alone this time as dh has work lined up. Have to let them take more blood and hope that hormone level is low enough to organise collection.

Jo thinking of you lots and hoping you and dh are having quiet time together.  for you both

LB did you get out into garden today? Hope you had a good day

love and luck to everyone

julie anne xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Good luck for tomorrow, Julie Anne

I hope the blood taking is easier and the drive is simple too.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Girls

Lou - sorry you have had a bad day - take care hun XX

Julieanne - aww sorry the blood taking was sore - bless you - it will all be worth it though XX

Sue - pleased the scan went well - and only three days left at work - wow - it won't be long now XX

Fee - so pleased you enjoyed your holliberries XX

Dee - hope you are ok today - take care XX

Jo - thinking of you and Paul XX

Paula - pleased things are on the up with you and PeterXX

Dawn - hope you are having a good time XX

Kim - it was luvly to chat today - did your young Joe get all his toys put away before dinner 

Emma - how organised are you for the footy then 

Hi Boppy - hope you are ok hun - luv to see your sunny posts

me - did a spot of sunbathing this afternoon and mowed the lawn - did loads of ironing this afternon too - getting clothes ready for holidays - only 5 sleeps till we go 

hi to everyone - 

LB
X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Julie Anne
Good luck tomorrow hun, having been thinking of you lots and lots x xx 

Lou - Good luck for when you do test  , think it is going to be a good result for you  

Hi to everyone else.

Hope you are all well, I will be back to normal soon, I promise, feel very guilty for not posting very much, I do read your posts, just don't have that much to say  

I wish you all so much luck, 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a quick one

Julie Anne lots of luck for your bloods today, you remind me of me when I cycle, always too high oestrogen!  IT WILL COME DOWN THOUGH! 

Hi to everyone else just off to work for another very hot day, test is tomorow if the witch doesnt ruin it before. 

Love to all

Lou xxxxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Lou, Just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow. I hope you are doing O.K ? This 2ww doesn't get any easier.
Hope everyone else is doing O.K ? 
Take care
Love Tj x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Everyone 
Hope you're all ok.......

LOU - Oooooohhhhhhh, I thought it was today!! Nevermind, hope you have a better day today and your dream comes true tomorrow, everything is still crossed for you and Adam xxxx

JO- hope each day gets a little better for you xxx

Laine - good luck with results xxx

JulieAnne - good luck to you too.

Sending you all here      
Love Bev H xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LOU WITH THE TESTING TOMORROW

thinking of you

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Lou .... have you done a sneaky test


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my god Jac it is!!!!     

Im ****ting myself


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Soory Deb

Adam is online working from home and I am just back off to work.

Cant think about it till tomorrow if I get that far 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi lou 
just wanted to wish you all the best with your test hun i hope all your dreams come true prayers your way 
love always lilly xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ahh Lou (((hugs)))

Don't be scared, you'll be fine....we're all here for you 

Loads of love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Lou,

I just wanted to wish you all the luck I can possibly send to you for your result.

I am so much (along with everyone else) keeping everything crossed for you.

Loadsa love
Gwyn
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Lou 

Just wanted to pop in and wish you heaps of good luck for your test tomorrow (if you haven't already done a little sneaky one  ). I've said it on other cycles, but I really do have a good feeling about this cycle. This IS going to be the one 

I'm back to work tomorrow, so might not be able to catch your news until I get home in the evening (used to log on in work, but have decided to be a good girl now I have a computer - used to worry too much about getting caught and sacked  ). 

Sooooo, the lucky no. 9. Not such a lucky day for me tomorrow, but that's the bad, and to equal out a bad there has to be a good, and the good is going to be your BIG FAT POSITIVE 

Good luck  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi all

Lou good luck - got days mixed up. Even said to Laine when we met up today that no she was wrong test was today - she quietly pointed out that today was the 8th - oops ^doh^ How stupid am I? No please dont answer that one  So good luck for tomorrow morning.

Jo bless your heart sweetheart. You are in thoughts all time and no one will think less of you cos you are taking time out for you. Just wish we could change things.

Jac Laine and I gave each other lots of hugs - was nice getting together, has been ages but I wont get to see her on her birthday so today was best I could do.

LB you are so good - you put me to shame. I looked at my kitchen cupboards today and though I ought to do them too - but will give it a miss for a while. Too hot to sit in garden today.

Well bloods have come down but forgot to ask what they were - they were 1590 yesterday but ok today.
Damn nuisence was they were worried would run out of sniff - only have 3 sniffs left so bought a new bottle and now wont need it ^doh^

Had really good drive to London today I am really proud of myself especially for not getting lost getting to battersea park - though nearly did on the way back 

Dee some dates for you  
EC is thursday and it looks like ET will be Saturday - bit disappointed cos we had decided on a 3 day transfer but Dr said can still do assisted hatching with 2 day and they are ready to come out so dont have a choice really.

Love to everyone

julie anne xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

My dearest Lou,

Sending you trillions of extra special rainbow wishes for the test tomorrow.

 

Hugs & Love

Laine x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW LOU & ADAM

  

lUV
GAILX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5, Sniffs 19/5, Stimms 26/5, Scan 31/5, EC 10/06, ET 12/06
Laine Clomid
S4rah Clomid










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Lou IVF - test 09/06 (Jelly Tot I & Jelly Tot II)










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
GailM IVF
Gemma B IVF
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
SueL (Malteser) FET
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
Jo IVF
Kimric IVF/FET
LB IUI
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??
tjmac - ?? June


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Julie Anne

I understand your disappointment, hun, when you have psyched yourself up for something happening at a specific time BUT forget the dates and times ... they are irrelevant! This is your cycle and this is going to be your turn for your dream to come true ........ roll on Thursday!!!!

Loads of love and luck to you
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Good luck Lou and Adam

May the lucky 9th
be the day you get your BFP
and your dreams come true

Will be thiinking of you.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

LOU xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

All the luck in the world for tomorrow, will be thinking of you!

With much love and best wishes, Jules xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you all of you.

I have no idea, convinced pg one minute, convinced not pg next minute 

Tomorrow it will be over one way or another


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou and Adam

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, unless you have done a sneaky one   

Can you text me please, i can't wait until the evening to hear you fab news   

Julie Anne, sorry you didnt get the days you wanted, but |Thursday is fine, everything will be just fine   

Love to everyone

Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Paula - great news on booking your hollyhobs! So that means you can't make Stratford this time, what lengths to resort to heh  

Laine - can totally understand you wanting the tests to show something, then at least there would be a reason why and a way forward!

Julie Anne - good luck with your trigger shot tonight, remember peas  . And great news that you negotiated London without Martin and Sat Nav!

LB - sunbathing, whatever next!  Where you off to on hols brain is dead!

Jo - don't feel guilty, just know we are thinking of you

Jayne - good luck going back to work tomorrow! Hope all goes well.

Lou - you know how I feel, just have everything crossed for you, Adam and your Jelly Tot's   You've done brilliantly this cycle and well lets just pray  

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Lou

just wanted to add my thoughts on to this thread as well. I have everything crossed for you, I'm willing it to work as hard as I possibly can

There's been so many omens......

masses of positive thoughts

Sophie
x


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Lou

I also will be praying for that big blue line for you tomorrow.

You do so deserve the dream to come true for you & Adam.

Good Luck, I'm crossing everything I can,

Vicky xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Julie Anne

Good luck for the big shot, sod the days it will be fine and you will have some super, duper embies with you very soon.

Thinking of you

Love lou xxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hiya Lou 

Are you pee stick testing or blood testing at the clinic ??

Ohhh and can I have a text too please, if you feel thats ok 

Loads & loads & loads & loads & loads & loads of LOVE 

Can't wait till tomorrow....thinking of you lots 
Amanda xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Pee sticking if I can face it Amanda, I dont mind texting whoever depending on the outcome! Might be a bit later if blubbing!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG just had the urge to do a test.................its gone now


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Okey dokey......just wondered  

No shakey hands now  ! xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Dont know why Im laughing


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Cos your insane   !!  xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Need a wee ^shocked^


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!

Stopppppppppppppppppp !!!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Lou.....

Squeeze those pelvic muscles.....hold that pee and COME BACK FROM THE LOO !!!

*

* Dont listen to Deborah.....


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Dont want too


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Have you Lou ??


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

You are sooo good I have a week and a half to go and I was looking at pee-sticks in boots today....I didn'tbuy any, felt like a bad idea.Maybe next week ??
Good Luck Lou
Tj x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Oooh you are naughty deborah ! 

But go on Lou ...... pleeeeeeaaasssssseeeee............we can't take the suspense, and we need some good news ^thumbsup^

Carole


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

*Good luck Lou and Adam for you test tomorrow. Come on jelly tots nustle in nicely.*

  

Love
Karen x


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

ARGH Just read this thread and now will have to remain glued to the PC in case another urge comes and you give in!

Don't want to encourge early test but..............


S
x
ps this will make you laugh - realised that a voucher that I'd got for the local beauty place was about to expire so went for fake tan tonight. They use stuff called fake bake - I look like I've been rolling in mud and to make matters worse Christopher screamed when he saw me!! I feel so bad!!!! Not supposed to wash it off for 8 hours but don't want him to get another fright in the middle of the night!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5, Sniffs 19/5, Stimms 26/5, Scan 31/5, EC 10/06, ET 12/06
Laine Clomid
S4rah Clomid










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Lou IVF - test 09/06 (Jelly Tot I & Jelly Tot II)
tjmac - test 18/06










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
GailM IVF
Gemma B IVF
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
SueL (Malteser) FET
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
Jo IVF
Kimric IVF/FET
LB IUI
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Need to go for a poo now


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lou.....you are good entertainment tonight hunny !  xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah Lou......chunky Kit Kat on its way to my ever expanding thighs cos of you  xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Mr wee didnt want to come out with Mr Poo


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)




----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^puke^


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I Know !!!! Check out the willys on there too  found them by accident  xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)




----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

LMAO - OMG you are so funny Amanda - and you sat there rating them all did you?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohh no ! Mel you caught me  ......yeah I did ! lol  I have deleted my posts now  bit naughty to be on here they are


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

right Im off to bed now, Ill ahve to wait till the morning I think as Mr wee gone to bed now.

Oh well that cheered me up!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

OMG ~ you are all barking!!! LMAO 

Good luck Lou xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lmao Wopppa...... girl after my own heart there 

Night Deborah,....dont jump on Nick 

Lou.....sweetdreams....chat in the morning....good luck sweatheart  xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

G O O D L U C K LOU !


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lou

Just wanted to wish you bucket loads of luck for tomorrow. I really feel positive for you and it will be a huge celebration on here when you tell us your good news.
I know i have got a cheek but can someone text me when Lou posts as i wont get on here till late. Thanks

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

KIm.... I will if I can get on in time  xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi everyone sorry i didnt post yesterday but my eyes were streaming and so sore with hayfever i couldnt see what i was typing.
Will catch up tomorrow but in the meantime.

Julie Anne brilliant news for thursday will keep everything crossed for you.

Dawn Are you back with us yet? Hope you had a great time.

Joe didnt go to bed till late tonight as he fell asleep at 5pm and then slept for 2 hours. We didnt eat till 7.30 then he wanted to go back to bed but i made him wait for an hour cos of him eating late. So i am all up the wall tonight.

Will do a catch up tomorrow love to all

Love Kimx x x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Lou

just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow morning - BFP all the way XX

LB
X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Amanda chicken 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG! Saw all those posts then and nearly had heart failure. Got so excited there was some good news! Shame I missed some of Amanda's posts though  

Have you gone for a wee now Lou. I'm with Deborah - DO IT!!!! 

Jayne x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Jac

I wish it was

ITS NEGATIVE


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=9430;start=0#lastPost


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh Lou No

I am so so sorry this is awful. I agree with Jac ^cuddleup^
Dont know what else to say.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Nooooo Lou  are you sure.....is it not the wrong time of night 

God.....I am so so sorry, so sorry Lou


----------

